# FH Attempt



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So a few nights ago i went to Jim's house to get a female who was trying to pair up with his male. She is about 3 inches and has lots of pearls. Tonight i was at PJ pets and saw they had Fh for sale at the same size. Opon a closer look i saw 2 trying to breed, so i buoght the male and added him to the females tank. They instanly started flairing and show off to each other. They are now swimming with each other and digging.

Female:


























Male:


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Right on, I am lining up for some of their babies!


----------

